
Show HN: A Python wrapper for system rsync - gchamonlive
https://github.com/gchamon/sysrsync
======
gchamonlive
Hello there! I have created this package so that I could easily and safely
integrate system calls to rsync with my python scripts. The script will
compile a command to be used with subpress.run and run it for you. It
abstracts the elusive way the trailing slash work. All its behaviour is tested
with unit tests. It supports the basics of rsync, such as source, destination,
ssh hosts and exclusions, but it is possible to pass user defined flags too.

Any suggestions would be appreciated!

Hope it will be of use for some

